# Noob from Lewisville, TX



## andyb (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all.

I am a complete newbie, I have eaten plenty of good BBQ!

Currently use a Weber Silver but am aching to smoke.  Have been poking around some websites, stores and craigslist.  I am not averse to buying a used smoker but aren't sure what I want / need yet.

Currently leaning to a propane for ease, but haven't ruled out something like the Charbroil/Braunfels Silver Pro.

The main challenge will be convincing the better half how much it's needed and how much it will enhance our lives....


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Let her look at some of the Qview around here and she can see what she's missing that should convince her. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, andy.  I can vouch for how good smoked food is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Take a look around and check out all the great info that's available here.  It's a great place.


----------



## bassman (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## sixpack (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to SMF... Let your wife join you while your on SMF. Maybe she'll be the one to sugest getting a smoker.


----------



## fired up (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard. My wife was skeptical about me buying a smoker. Now she thinks this is the best hobby I have ever had because she gets to reap the rewards too.


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family, lots of good info floating around here.

Just don't be afraid to ask questions, lots of folks are willing to help.


----------



## seenred (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome, Andy.  You'll get lots of great advice here on smokers.  Best forum for smoking on the net.  Good luck with getting the wife on board.  My missus still rolls her eyes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  at me every time I start talkin about buying something new.  She just doesn't get it:  I NEED MORE STUFF TO SMOKE WITH!!


----------



## keith54 (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Andy. May I suggest checking out garage sales also.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome.  I actually live in Lewisville when I was in the 2nd and 3rd grade.  I believe the high school mascot was the catamounts?


----------



## alx (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome.I just snagged a charbroil offset next to garbage cans last week.Just needed light sandblast and some paint.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Andy, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## grothe (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Andy!


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey welcome to SMF, and when it comes down to convincing the better half I have always found it is better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


----------



## ytsejam (Feb 17, 2009)

hey, im in lewisville.
what up


----------



## smokingscooby (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF . Wait until you snoop around here for awhile. Your wife will be amazed at some of the QViews and just what everyone is smoking..  Everyone here is knowledgeable and willing to help with any kind of question or problem


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA.........Make an investment in what you can afford and have at it............You have come to the right place.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think it would be hard to convince her with the price of most bbq dinners I've seen.  You can produce just as good if not better yourself and not cost as much.  Welcome to the SMF family!!!


----------



## andyb (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a lot of replies!

I stopped by Home Depot, just to have a quick look, and found a Brinkmann or something that looked like it was made from hammered flat dry cleaning clothes hangers.

The metal was so thin that when I open the door, the side panel distorted.

Any brands just to stay the devil away from?

BTW, I am not a native Texan, or even American for that matter.  You have one of those pesky brits amongst you.....


----------



## jamesb (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome Andy! I'm down the road to the South of ya... 

Check out Academy Sports. They usually have a decent mix of heavier steel backyard type pits. Depending on how much your looking to spend, there are also a plethora of builders in Tx. that build some really great pits. I would also suggest checking out craigslist as there are usually a number of folks looking to unload pits.

If ya ever want to hang around when we've got one of our largish trailer pits going, let me know!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 18, 2009)

Speaking of which, the Prez has the wrong idea on a stimulus bill - if he'd ok a deep discount on smokers, imagine what that would do for our economy!  Say a discount coupon card like what's on the converter boxes - buy a smoker of your choice at 65% off, no limit to size or price.  Now, the price of gas is going to go down because people will be staying home to Q, price of meat will go down because more people will buy it in bulk at a lower price, families will bond together more staying at home eating together, divorce rates will lower, everyone will have a BBQ sauce smile on their faces, the napkin industry will flourish which are produced domestically, increasing the GNP, and pollution will abate as gas fumes will be replaced with Q fumes!  It'll solve all of mankind's ills!  POWER TO THE Q!


----------

